# Sudden FPS drop in Fortnite only?!?!?!



## mikebornhoft (Jan 13, 2018)

Hey guys, I have an HP omen laptop with 24 gb of ram and running a nvidia 1050. Generally when I run fortnite, I run full settings at nothing less than 60 fps at all times. Until yesterday, I got on and I cannot get above 6 fps. All of my other games work perfectly at full settings. 

Any ideas how to fix this? Fortnite is my favorite game, so you see my isssue.


----------



## AkramTk (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi, I may have found a weird solution that returned my 120 fps from a 50 fps after the updates, just *press F11 twice* ( or manually change game into *windowed then reverse it to fullscreen*) you have to do this everytime you launch the game.


----------

